

Pivotal’s Top 6 Predictions for the Developer in 2015 - GoPivotal
http://blog.pivotal.io/big-data-pivotal/features/pivotals-top-6-predictions-for-the-developer-in-2015

======
mtalantikite
I think they mean Rocket by CoreOS, not CentOS.

